# Has anyone applied for 18 months or 3 years Tourist Visa. Call it Super Visa !



## jyo1968 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi I am new to this Site,

I am leaving in Sydney. I am planning to bring parents for 3 years long stay Visa which is just introduced recently. My parents are bit old, father 75,mother 67 want to spend some time with their grandchildren. 

Please advise will I get this visa as my only reason is I want to be us for some time. They are also feeling very lonely. What type of reason I can give while applying for Australian High Commission.

Thanks
Jyo


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

How about the them the truth? Your parents want to spend time with their grand kids! 

You will need to show they have reason to return home at the end of the visa. That they have enough money for the whole period and health insurance to meet all eventualities including repatriation. 

If granted it will have a no further stay condition as these visas are specifically for those not applyying for parent visas.


----------



## jyo1968 (Dec 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> How about the them the truth? Your parents want to spend time with their grand kids!
> 
> You will need to show they have reason to return home at the end of the visa. That they have enough money for the whole period and health insurance to meet all eventualities including repatriation.
> 
> If granted it will have a no further stay condition as these visas are specifically for those not applyying for parent visas.



Thanks for the reply. Yes I certainly tell the truth. But now I am thinking to apply for CPV. 
My question for any senior expat is, If I apply for CPV and get the acknowledgement from PVC and then apply for a tourist visa for 3 years. Will I get the 18month or 3years visa. So they don't have to wait outside. Since my both parent don't want to leave alone and also they can't cope in near future. Since I am in India now and can I apply for CPV first and then for tourist long stay visa. 

I know in the immi website it says for only subclass 103 but doesn't mention anyother subclass. I am bit worried. 

So please guide in this matter. How to proceed further.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I would apply for both at the same time, it is usually quicker to apply offshore anyway for the CPV. One they have their tourist visa they go to Australia, same conditions needing to prove health insuranvce and funds. 

When you get CO for the CPV you tell them your parents are in Australia and they will be asked to leave for the grant. Only thing is are they fit enough for all that jet lagging to leave the country if their tourist visa expires or when the CPV is granted?


----------

